# Trovoada e chuva em Sintra - 27/12/09



## JoãoPT (29 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

*Trovoada e chuva em Sintra*

Deixo aqui também o pequeno vídeo que fiz sobre a trovoada que se abateu em Rio de Mouro, Sintra, no dia 27, peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas não posso filmar com melhor


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 10:35)

A qualidade de facto não é muita mas vale o esforço


----------

